# Tank mate for breeding kribs



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys and girls i have been breeding kribs for a few years now and just reacentally purchased a new pair since my old pair died. insteed of putting them in my 55gal i decide to put them in my 10gal plant tank with a few neons and a otto. They have already breed once but the filter won that battle 

The problem is my old pair was very active but my new ones hide alot and dont get all the food that falls down. I was wondering what would be some good scavenger fish to put in a 10gal planted tank that could also serve as dither fish and not grow to big. 
Thanks for your help


----------

